# Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

					Trotz schneller Geforce GTX 1070 bieten wir diesen Aktions-PC zusammen mit Alternate für nur 1.229 Euro an. Was können Spieler erwarten?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*


----------



## bootzeit (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Hmmm.....würde ich so nicht kaufen, mich würden die ungesleevten Kabel vom Netzteil sehr stören. Bis auf das Netzteil macht der PC aber einen recht guten Eindruck auch von P/L her.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Das müsste ein Cooler Master B500 V2 sein. Also Gruppe Netzteil.
Was hat sowas in einem 1200€ Rechner zu suchen?


----------



## danomat (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Ich such grad auch einen fertig pc für einen clankollegen. 
Aber:
wo sieht man denn welche Komponenten genau verbaut sind?
in der beschreibung steht ja: für den silent betrieb ausgelegt, aber auf dem bild zb eine 1080 founders. Das widerspricht sich doch. 
Gleiches zum netzteil. Hab ihm extra zu pcgh pcs geraten und dann sind anscheinend zusätzlich noch qualitativ mittelmäßige netzteile verbaut?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Wäre ja schön, wenn das Netzteil qualitativ mittelmäßig wäre, es ist aber ein Gruppe Netzteil, und das hat in heutigen Spiele Rechnern nichts mehr verloren.
Verstehe nicht, wieso die nicht das Seasonic PCGH Netzteil verbaut haben, wie sonst auch. 
Ist wohl mal wieder ein Kostenfaktor, denn das Cooler Master ist ja deutlich günstiger als das Seasonic.

Und soweit ich weiß, bauen die die Referenz Karte ein, denn die Customer Karten sind ja nicht flächendeckend lieferbar.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Was ist denn

"Unter 3D leise, aber nicht lautlos " ?

Dann sagt doch gleich, dass man unter Last ein deutliches Geräusch wahrnehmen kann. Generell finde ich den PC für den Preis recht uninteressant. Was hat z.B. ein i5 in so einem Rechner zu suchen?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Mal generell etwas Feedback zu den Kommentaren: Also zum einen ist das ein Aktions-PC mit Alternate und kein nur von uns konfigurierter PC - also eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen Alternate und PCGH, beide Parteien hatten hier bei der Komponentenauswahl Mitspracherecht, um diesen guten Preis zu ermöglichen. 

Generell verstehe ich auch nichts was es am Netzteil auszusetzen gibt, dieses Netzteil wurde schon bei Tausenden PCs verbaut, ohne dass es Probleme gab. Der Preis ist halt deutlich niedriger als bei Seasonic. 

Laut sind 2,1 Sone nicht wirklich, laut sind für mich über 3 Sone, die Founders Edition ist da im geschlossenen Gehäuse völlig okay. Außerdem haben wir begründet, warum der Core i5-6500 nicht wirklich schlecht ist. Schau dir einfach die Benchmarks unter PCGH-PCs an und vergleiche mit den teureren PCGH-PCs.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Generell verstehe ich auch nichts was es am Netzteil auszusetzen gibt, dieses Netzteil wurde schon bei Tausenden PCs verbaut, ohne dass es Probleme gab. Der Preis ist halt deutlich niedriger als bei Seasonic.



Das Netzteil ist Murks -- ganz einfach, denn technisch ist es ein Vorkriegsmodell und sowas hat in einem modernen Spiele Rechner schlicht nichts verloren.
Dann baut wenigstens das Cooler Master G450M ein. Sooo viel teurer ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Ihr versteht nicht, was an dem Netzteil auszusetzen ist?
Bitte Jungs, ihr seid echt gut und wisst genau, dass dieses Teil technisch aus dem Mittelalter ist, inkl. Gruppenregulierung.

Cooler Master G450M, Super Flower HX450 oder auch ein E10 mit 400 Watt wäre nicht soaus dem Rahmen gefallen. Aber mit dem Netzteil werde ich jedem von dem PC abraten. 

Und die Founders Edition steckt auch wieder drin. 

Natürlich müsst ihr Profit machen, das ist klar. Aber dann macht ihn doch einfach ein paar Euros teuer. 
Wenn ich einen PC mit GTX1070 vorschlage, kostet der auch locker 1200€, nicht zusammengebaut:
1200€ i5 GTX1070 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Wie gesagt, es wurden Tausende PCs mit diesem Netzteil verkauft - ohne Probleme. Es ist ein Aktions-PC, warum den unnötig teurer machen, ohne dass ein Fps mehr rausspringt und der Käufer keinen spürbaren Vorteil hat...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Aha, da ist es dann wieder. Ein besseres Netzteil verteuert den Rechner nur und liefert keine FSP.
Da schüttel ich mal den Kopf. Solche Aussagen sind erschreckend.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Dann hättet ihr doch gleich ein noch günstigeres Netzteil nehmen können, so ein 20€-Teil reicht doch auch aus, oder nicht?

Warum nehmt ihr denn bei euren PCs das Define R5 als Gehäuse? Das bringt doch auch keine FPS. 

Und dass die Probleme bei einem Gruppe-Netzteil meist nicht sofort auftreten, solltet ihr doch auch wissen.
Der Satz "Der PC läuft doch" ist doch etwas kurzfristig gedacht. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, ihr seid ein sehr kompententes Team, ihr wisst doch über die Relevanz von qualitativen Netzteilen. Warum habt ihr denn sonst das Seasonic PCGH gemacht? Wenn die Netzteil-Qualität irrelevant wäre, dann hättet ihr doch auch eine Kooperation mit Inter-Tech oder LC-Power machen können, dann würde das PCGH-Netzteil nur 25-30€ kosten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Ist wie gesagt ein Aktions-PC, da haben Alternate und PCGH Mitspracherecht. Das ist kein reiner PCGH-PC und nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Alternate/PCGH-Aktions-PC GTX1070-Edition - Geforce GTX 1070 und i5-6500 für 1.229 € [Anzeige]*

Möchte als erstes mal loswerden, dass ich es cool finde, dass ihr trotz anhaltender Kritik dennoch antwortet. 
Viele andere machen sowas nicht, siehe Supportforum. Sobald es unangenehm wird, ist man weg.

Dennoch ist die Antwort für mich keine Erklärung sondern nur eine Ausrede. 
Ich hoffe, dass der nächste PCGH-PC besser wird.


----------

